# Forum under DDoS attack



## One (Sep 4, 2021)

Null is on vacation, and has left me to watch over things.
about 9 hours ago, we encountered another DDoS like attack, and luckily Null was around to assist me in analysis. We were about to come up with some mitigations, however there still seems to be some effects. We expect these effects to die down as the attack subsides. He asked me to draft a message here to keep you all up to date. Hang tight.
Thanks for your patience,
One.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Sep 4, 2021)

"The first thing we do, we kill all the nigger faggots."


----------



## Niggermancer (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks for the update white power Null


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Sep 4, 2021)

Null is on vacation? Has he met a nice Serbian girl?


----------



## Mal0 (Sep 4, 2021)

Well Liquid-Null, it's up to you to save the farms now.  Where else can I laugh at trannies and speds?


----------



## shameful existence (Sep 4, 2021)

Isn't this like his one week of holiday this year? Don't tell him, we'll survive.
Thanks for dealing with it.


----------



## iterator (Sep 4, 2021)

Thank you for your service


----------



## Penis Drager (Sep 4, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> Where else can I laugh at trannies and speds?


Have you tried California?


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 4, 2021)

When will these retards learn that DDOSes are nothing but a temporary solution to their imagined problems  and a massive money hole? At best DDOSes put a site "down" for a few days, but you have to constantly be using your own money to supply that.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Sep 4, 2021)

I dare say assblasted twitter trannies should consider coping and seething, and if that fails, dilating.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Sep 4, 2021)

i'll admit i'm surprised you're handling it so well. when i talked to null earlier he said you had an 80% shot of fucking things up similar to this sketch


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Sep 4, 2021)

dilate dilate dilate tranny you will never be a real woman


----------



## Zirnwyb (Sep 4, 2021)

All I want to do is laugh at retards but these fucking twitter trannies have to mess shit up for me. You will never be a woman, fuckos, so cope, seethe, and dilate some more.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Sep 4, 2021)

DDOSing the site won't make byuu any less alive, trannies.


----------



## OC Donut Steel (Sep 4, 2021)

iterator said:


> Thank you for your service


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 4, 2021)

Zirnwyb said:


> All I want to do is laugh at retards but these fucking twitter trannies have to mess shit up for me.


Why do you need a forum for that?  Clown world provides, regardless.


----------



## the new ford bronco (Sep 4, 2021)

the forum gets ddosed every week and nothing ever comes of it when will they learn


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 4, 2021)

The forum has seemed a bit janke today.


----------



## Distant Ranger (Sep 4, 2021)

Hopefully Null brings back the milk he promised when he left. 

Also thanks Step-ooperator


----------



## usernames can change now! (Sep 4, 2021)

I have no idea who this One guy is am I rarted


----------



## NSFW (Sep 4, 2021)

usernames can change now! said:


> I have no idea who this One guy is am I rarted



Null went out to buy cigarettes and he’s not coming back. Mom said One is our new dad now.


----------



## caps lock (Sep 4, 2021)

Well done, @One, now bring back 8archive.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Sep 4, 2021)

1 Nigger = 1 minute of DDoS protection


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Sep 4, 2021)

It's actually pretty cool that trannies are so mentally ill that 41% of them kill themselves. They'll never be women and anyone addressing them as such is merely humoring them, hilarious!


----------



## Gar For Archer (Sep 4, 2021)

When's the One Punch Man webcomic coming off hiatus?


----------



## AcidityLiquidity (Sep 4, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> 1 Nigger = 1 minute of DDoS protection



We need to quote our boy Terry then

Saint Terry


> American culture is centered around niggers. They have holidays for niggers. They killed hundreds of thousands of white men to free niggers. They listen to nigger music. They elect a nigger as their president. They dress and act like niggers. They draw the entirety of their modern culture from niggers. They post sassy gifs about niggers. They watch sportsball in worship of niggers. Their biggest event of the year involves throwing parties in honor of niggers playing sports. They use nigger slang like "bruh" and "thot". When you say "Martin Luther" they're not thinking of the father of protestantism. They're thinking of the nigger. Their cities are completely overrun with niggers. They worship their ZOGbot police force disproportionately filled with niggers and their global police force of soldiers filled with niggers. Their men sit around watching nigger ball while their women sit around watching nigger talk shows and fantasizing about nigger dick. They worship niggers like Muhammad Ali and Michael Jordan and Michael Jackson and the late Eddie Murphy while attacking the whites who actually built their country before niggers took over. Their movies are filled with niggers and their music charts are topped by niggers. They send niggers to the Olympics and celebrate when the niggers win because those niggers are true red blooded american niggers. They watch nigger porn to a point where "BBC" does not make them think of an international media company but about nigger penises instead. They will tell you how much they hate niggers and how the mutt's law meme is a stale joke and they are just pretending to love niggers but the evidence speaks for itself in that America has always been and will be a nation of nigger loving niggers.


----------



## :gold: (Sep 4, 2021)

Do you know unix?


----------



## One (Sep 4, 2021)

:gold: said:


> Do you know unix?


No, I just DDG and cut and paste shit from StackOverflow until the dinosaur moves. SGI did nothing wrong!


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 5, 2021)

*KIWI FARMS IS UNDER SIEGE

UNDER LOCKDOWN*


----------



## One (Sep 6, 2021)

We had a hiccup early today that Null solved. And looks like another flood attempt right now. We're keeping an eye on things.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 6, 2021)

I understand that incoming traffic isn't signed by the culprit, but what's your thoughts - is it ILJ glowie family or trannies trying to keep Near as dead as possible?


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 6, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> I understand that incoming traffic isn't signed by the culprit, but what's your thoughts - is it ILJ glowie family or trannies trying to keep Near as dead as possible?


Yes.


----------



## MagmaStalker (Sep 6, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> When will these retards learn that DDOSes are nothing but a temporary solution to their imagined problems  and a massive money hole? At best DDOSes put a site "down" for a few days, but you have to constantly be using your own money to supply that.


At best your hosting provider has enough and fires you as a client


----------



## glass_houses (Sep 6, 2021)

MagmaStalker said:


> At best your hosting provider has enough and fires you as a client


I'm actually beginning to wonder if the guy that owns Cloudflare is a farmer. That's why they've put up with all this shit for so long.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 6, 2021)

No worries. Thank you for your service.
All Hail St. Terry, may he protect us from the Glowies.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Sep 6, 2021)

I blame tranny demon hackers


----------



## Fireman Sam (Sep 6, 2021)

Hmmm, why is it that Null and One are never online at the same time?
A conspiracy methinks!


----------



## Grub (Sep 6, 2021)

I find solace knowing everytime the site times out, somewhere a tranny is seething in rage.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Sep 6, 2021)

One said:


> We had a hiccup early today that Null solved. And looks like another flood attempt right now. We're keeping an eye on things.


Thank you for your service during these trying times, now the question everyone wants to know the answer for is, who the fuck are you?


----------



## pogoroooo (Sep 6, 2021)

Gar For Archer said:


> When's the One Punch Man webcomic coming off hiatus?


Goddamn it, you beat me to it. I was gonna write a joke about the new admin actually being OPM author in disguise, helping the farms to make the troons cope and seethe (and dilate).
Either way, thank you for your service based admin.


----------



## Xenomorph (Sep 6, 2021)

28 US MARINES IN BLACK FORD RAPTOR TRUCKS


----------



## Rusty Crab (Sep 6, 2021)

everything is pretty snappy on the Tor service


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 6, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> everything is pretty snappy on the Tor service


Yeah, it's seemingly completely avoiding the nonsense on the other urls. Seems like this attack is a lot dumber than before.


----------



## Positron (Sep 6, 2021)

As of now kiwifarms.ru is working swimmingly.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 6, 2021)

:gold: said:


> Do you know unix?





			
				File System Navigator said:
			
		

> FSN, (pronounced "fusion") is an experimental application to view a file system in 3D, made by SGI for IRIX systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it was never developed to a fully functional file manager, it gained some fame after appearing in the movie Jurassic Park in 1993.  After the release of the film, some perceived the visualization as an example of media misrepresentation of computers, citing the computer game-like display as being an unrealistic Hollywood mockup while unaware of the program's legitimate existence.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 7, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i'll admit i'm surprised you're handling it so well. when i talked to null earlier he said you had an 80% shot of fucking things up similar to this sketch


No one is going to listen to anything a post-merge has to say. Your badge is like a yellow star, herschel.


----------



## Free Dick Pills (Sep 7, 2021)

If discount jewsh could get this site to work at a semi-acceptable rate, I'd be soooo happy


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 7, 2021)

We need Thanos to snap away all the hrt and dialators


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey, thanks for keeping the site up as well as it's been. It's always nice to visit the farms, even if posting is a little janky.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Sep 8, 2021)

The Russian mirror works fine


----------



## Null (Sep 8, 2021)

fyi @One found a way to keep the site up on Day #1 that without which we'd have been down the entire week. It's been running jank as fuck but that's because we've been under 24/7 DDoS since the start of September.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Sep 8, 2021)

Whoever is keeping me from my daily autism intake is a niggerfaggotnerd.


----------



## ajax (Sep 9, 2021)

Null said:


> fyi @One found a way to keep the site up on Day #1 that without which we'd have been down the entire week. It's been running jank as fuck but that's because we've been under 24/7 DDoS since the start of September.


How many months will it take for _whomever_ is responsible to accept their faggot attacks aren't going to work? The fact that they tracked your vacation days, to try to take the forums down while you were away shows commitment. Either they double-down and increase the intensity and frequency or finally  give up.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 9, 2021)

the enemies of freedom are at it yet again



usernames can change now! said:


> I have no idea who this One guy is am I rarted


Null = 0
One = 1

some kind of binary reference?


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2021)

"Null is back" checklist

 stabilize site (all actions will take 2 seconds during slow periods due to my complicated system of hamsters + pulleys keeping the site up without any upstream filtering)
 fix image proxy (what allows lazy faggots to use img tags)
 fix search (completely reinstalling elastisearch which is a Java-based digital devil, still reindexing)
 clarify the quoting thing
 fix tor (need ddos mitigation on it too)
 the final solution to the ddos question (dark magic, digital heresy)
 complete chat rewrite (basically make chat its own program which uses XenForo log-in sessions, allowing it to stay up without anything else working)
 451 censorship for .ru to keep the site available in Russia

*Regarding merchandise*
Customs held the *silver* awaiting a declaration which I signed on Monday. It's on its way to the 3PL. There's a ton of people who waited until THE LAST SECOND WHILE I WAS ON VACATION TO SEND ME CHANGE OF ADDRESS REQUESTS!!! THANK YOU THOSE PEOPLE!!! I LOVE YOU!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The *halloween t-shirt run* will start today or tomorrow. I waited too long to get that rolling but I've been busy dealing with everything being on fucking fire.


----------



## mantan (Sep 9, 2021)

I didn't expect for Death Note to get a new season so many years later and I especially didn't expect bold choices like recasting Near and introducing doxxing rule to Death Note to pay off so well. This soft reboot is the best thing to hit TV in years! Can't wait for the finale!


----------



## Elaine Miller (Sep 9, 2021)

Potentially unwanted advice but Cloudflare are notoriously bad at actually protecting against DDOS attacks. They are mostly popular due to their reverse proxies and because they anonymise Whois records.
Maybe consider OVH or AWS Amazon


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> Potentially unwanted advice


Very.

They're attacking the NETWORK. Cloudflare has a purpose for me but DDoS mitigation is barely a factor in that because the _network_ is public info.


----------



## glass_houses (Sep 9, 2021)

@Null there's a problem with quoting certain posts as well, or does that go under the 'site stability' checklist? 

Hope you had a great holiday.


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2021)

glass_houses said:


> @Null there's a problem with quoting certain posts as well, or does that go under the 'site stability' checklist?
> 
> Hope you had a great holiday.


oh that's semi-intentional but I'll make it more obvious what I'd prefer people do.


----------



## Norman B. Normal (Sep 9, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> No one is going to listen to anything a post-merge has to say. Your badge is like a yellow star, herschel.


The post-merge badges are gone now! How am I supposed to know who to bully?


----------



## PyrrhicRustle (Sep 9, 2021)

Norman B. Normal said:


> The post-merge badges are gone now! How am I supposed to know who to bully?


When you see an absolutely terrible post you can still check the join date and chances are it’ll be post-merge or close to it


----------



## Lame Entropy (Sep 9, 2021)

Constructive criticism: THIS SHIT IS FUCKING SLOW FIX IT


----------



## Sprate Header (Sep 9, 2021)

I have the power!!!


----------



## Ol' Slag (Sep 9, 2021)

.net is definitely working better. Tried .ru and it seems to be down, unlike people were saying earlier.


----------



## Rotter (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## hamsters are cool (Sep 10, 2021)

Stop DDoSing you infidels, or by Allah I will give you a taste of my shoe!!


----------



## Karen (Sep 10, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> *KIWI FARMS IS UNDER SIEGE
> 
> UNDER LOCKDOWN*


Tell me about it, I’ve been locked in here for over 7 years.

*fuck*


----------



## anti SJW (Sep 13, 2021)

I have a feeling the farms will get attacked Thursday the 16.


----------



## Mooger Meng (Sep 14, 2021)

Oh, so _that's_ what the fuck happened to the site over the last two or three weeks; a staggering display of thermonuclear asspain.
It's nice to see Jersh teaching his jew magic to another to keep the farms running in times of crisis.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Sep 16, 2021)

Weaponizing Middleboxes for TCP Reflected Amplification
					

Censors pose a threat to the entire Internet.



					geneva.cs.umd.edu
				




Fun


----------

